# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Προβολέας για κοντινή απόσταση

## b_eliades

Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω για αγορά προβολέα ο οποίος θα μπει σε απόσταση περίπου 5 μέτρων απο την οθόνη. Η οθόνη έχει διαστάσεις 5,5μ ύψος και 10μ πλάτος. Σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ ευρυγώνιο φακό, αλλά απότι μου είπαν στον ευρυγώνιο φακό η φωτεινότητα πέφτει στο μισό, οπότε ψάχνω για 15.000 με 20.000 lumen. Επειδή πρόκειται για θέατρο, λόγω των πολλών φώτων που έχει στη σκηνή, χρείαζεται δυνατή φωτεινότητα. Το μπάτζετ δυστυχώς δεν ξεπερνάει τα 12.000-13.000 ευρώ.

Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σε αυτά τα χρήματα?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mikemtb73

Κάνε και μια ερώτηση στο avclub.gr
Εχει ειδική ενότητα για βιντεοπροβολεις

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vaggelis1985

http://www.kitchenseed.com/quiero-co...ntrareembolso/

----------

